# surrogacy overload



## misstattoo (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi all,
        I'm new to this area of ff but have been on the ivf/icsi boards for years. After 7 ivf's,2 miscarriages I just can't bear to try again,I've had 2 years of a break but the thought of tx again fills me with dread,I don't think my head,heart or body could get through another failure.
So after looking into adoption which DH is not up for at the moment but he suggested Surrogacy, so I started looking into it all....OMG there's soooo much to plough through I'm totally overwhelmed and slightly terrified.
I don't know how to start it all, do i just blurt out to friends and hope one of them offers to help me or become a full member on suk,to be honest the membership fee would be a struggle just now, why does everything come down to money.
This feels like my final option before being childless forever.....


  Anyhoo sorry for the rant,I hope someone understands what I'm feeling?  Any info/advice much appreciated


----------



## Chicalinda (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey lovely

I found my lovely surrogate on the ** group i added younto. You will see theynare a friendly bunch of people and if you get on there and involve yourself in conversations you will see whatbtheyre like prob start to make friendships quite easily. There ia a file attached to the group which lists who is a sirrogate and who is an ip. You will prob only be able to see the file if you go on the actual website not the ** app. The agency fees are all expensive but the principal behind suk is the same as thenfb group, younchat and develop friendships so you can save yourself a lot of money. Dont forget thatbsurrogacy can be expensive though as younwill have to pay the surrogatebher expenses which can be up to a maximum of 15 k. On the ** groupmamlotmof surros are due tomgive birth towardsnthe end of this yearvand beginning of next and most are keen to then find their next ips formtheir nextbjourneynso you may well find that towards the end of the year you will have found a surro. Ask me any questions if younwant. Also, i suggest introducing yourself to the group as it highlights yournprsence and starts off conversations. 
Bestbof luck


----------



## Chicalinda (Sep 20, 2011)

Just seen your message on the ** group and you have had a  great response, a surro seems keen to help already! Best of luck xxx


----------



## rolney (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi, it's a long time since I've been on Fertility Friends.  I was on here when going through both OE and DE IVF.  Both which, sadly, did not work out for me.  I wanted to say that we are now expecting a baby in August 2012 through the help of a wonderful surrogate.  We met through COTS.  The agency cost is high at around 1K I know and you do need to factor in the expenses cost to a surrogate.  Ours is around 12K.  We too had done 6 IVFs so the costs had already stacked up.  But the prospect of our baby next month is worth it all.  We were very lucky that our straight surrogate picked us quite quickly.

I was overwhelmed with all of the information (and mis-information) around surrogacy until a friend put me in touch with another IP and they helped me through the minefield. Whether it's COTS. SUK or **, it will help for you to find a friendly helper who's been through the whole experience, that I can guarantee
Good luck


----------



## misstattoo (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks guys, slowly ploughing through all the websites and getting loads of info,my head is spinning..lol


----------



## misstattoo (Jun 14, 2007)

Rolney- thats amazing you must be so happy to finally get your family, thanks for your post, nice to hear there's light at the end of the fertility tunnel


----------

